# Ipad cover replacement



## Michelle Hughes (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a Kindle but I do most of my reading using my Kindle for Ipad ... was just wondering if anyone had suggestions on how to get a replacement glass cover for the ipad that wouldn't break the bank?  I actually need two replaced and an Ipod ... gotta love kids and their ability to drop things on a tile floor!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a shop here in Tampa that does screen repairs for phones and iPads. They're a lot cheaper than Apple. They have done two iPod touches for us and I couldn't even tell the difference. I think it was about $30 for each of them. It's one of those wireless phone stores you always see in strip malls, that look a bit questionable, but they were very professional inside.


----------



## Michelle Hughes (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks so much I'll look into that!


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

authormichellehughes said:


> I have a Kindle but I do most of my reading using my Kindle for Ipad ... was just wondering if anyone had suggestions on how to get a replacement glass cover for the ipad that wouldn't break the bank? I actually need two replaced and an Ipod ... gotta love kids and their ability to drop things on a tile floor!


Check with your apple store. You may be able to get it replaced with an out of warranty price. My sister-in-law did this with her iPhone. They charged $149 for a new iPhone.

Carol


----------

